# Treasure Coast Ret Club Derby & Qual



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19
16 Total


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks! Any news on the Qual yet?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,22,24,25,26,27

22 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,13,14,15,16,18,19
14 Total


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the callbacks! Did they finish the thirds today? Looks like they were moving through pretty quickly.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 4th series

2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,13,14,15,16,18,19
14 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the 4th series
1,5,7,8,9,10,13,14,15,16,18,19,22,24,25,26,27

17 Total


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Well we are back home early but thanks Treasure Coast RC for a really great day. Glad you dial in some perfect weather for us! We had a great (but too brief) time


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the last series water marks

1,7,8,10,19,25,27

7 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#3 Dolly O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#4 Drago O/H Rita Jones
3rd-#16 Smoke O/H Augie Farnsworth
4th-#8 Rascal O/Steve Zugg H Keith Farmer
RJ -#2 Josey O/H Greg McGinn

Jams-18,15,14,6,5

Congrats to All !!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Derby results
> 
> *1st-#3 Dolly O/H Ken Neil*
> 2nd-#4 Drago O/H Rita Jones
> ...


Alright Ken & Brenda! the babies did a good job! 

For Dolly: "here You come again"..... la la la 

and for Whopper: "have it your way... have it your way... "


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Yeah Dolly & Whopper!*


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual results

1st-#25 Maze O/H Renee Adsitt
2nd-#27 Breeze O/H Scott Parker
3rd-#1 Chance O/H Bill Wertz
4th-#7 Fire O/H Bill Wertz
RJ-#8 Mags O/H Jim Wonnell

JAMS- 10, 19

Congrats to All !!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Qual results
> 
> 1st-#25 Maze O/H Renee Adsitt
> 2nd-#27 Breeze O/H Scott Parker
> ...


*Good boy Whopper! Not even 2 years !old and he's bringing home Q ribbons! *


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Way to go Renee and Maze!!!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow!

Congratulations to you, my 23 year old, training partner, RENEE ADSITT, on WINNING the Q with a yellow female you raised from from a puppy and trained completely yourself!!! You were not only the youngest participant, but the only female in the last series. You ran the only female and the only yellow. It was a thrill to hear your name called out for that WIN. We're very proud of you! 

Renee comes from a long line of field trial and hunt test lovers . . . learning from her Mother, who trained with Rex Carr, and her Grand Mother who did field trials with Bach Doar. 

For those of you that have not attended a trial put on by team Treasure Coast, all I can say is you're missing the time of your life! These guys and gals know how to have fun! Thank you all, especially Amy and Scott for making it happen with tremendous support and entertainment (Patty, you're a wonderful story teller with an intriguing past!). Judges, you used the terrain to create challenging, but fair, tests. Thank you.

Jim Harvey, my friend, thank you for sponsoring all of the awards (especially the Honey Belles) for the finishers. The perpetual bronze is beautiful, as are the award plates and ribbons. That was very generous and we will treasure them. Only regret is not spending more time with you at the trial . . . next time.

Rita







Congratulations


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Kenny and Brenda, on your Derby WIN with Dolly! She ran a beautiful trial . . . the Spring should be exciting!

Rita


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Gosh Darn Rita, where are you coming up with these great gals again???

I thought we were over with the young, good ones when Renee Evens had to stop training! But NO, you and Frank still putting out wonderful handlers, keeping us "ole ham and eggers" with lower color ribbons!!!  

Did I hear right, it was this 23 year old young ladies first FT????..... Hum,....I am guessing you and Frank didn't explain to her about the seniority thing either?......you know how it is suspose to be,...

Rita,...Rita,...

Seriously now, it was great seeing you too. And a wonderful job by your friend Ms. Renee!! I am sorry we didn't get to spend more time together. I was just so excited to see my ole friends, I was running around like a chicken with my head chopped off.

But don't worry, I will have lots of time when the spring comes, I will be running OPENS, then waiting with no game to play waiting for the AM to start on Saturday. I will have all day to catch up,........

I wish you and Dora great luck this season!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

We have not given up on Renee Evans, she just needs a break after a rough year. She and Gene enjoyed the field trial family and, hopefully, will have an opportunity to return to trialing in the future. Whatever their decision, the day she won the Q with Lindy will always be special to us all. 

There's nothing so endearing as watching a friend, new to the sport, have some success. Renee Adsitt's goal for the weekend was to finish the trial . . . and. boy, did she! She called her entire family and friends and had it posted on her Facebook page before we'd left Okeechobee County! There were tears and laughter, amid Facebook congratulations, all the way home! Certainly made the long drive go by quickly.

The enthusiasm and excitement of "newbees" is great for us all! Keeps the reason we do it (to have fun while gaining experience to compete) in perspective. And let me tell you, she's just as enthusiastic in the training field as she was at the trial . . . always happy when her dogs make an effort; she may be disappointed over a small indiscretion, but always says, "I'm proud of ____, she tried hard; we'll work on that. I'm reminded, from training with her, that it's good to be happy for each small success. It's been fun!

Can't wait to see you this Spring. It's always a thrill to watch you and Juice in action!

Rita


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Pics from the trial can be viewed at photobucket.com/tcrcdq

Thanks to all for a great weekend.


----------



## browndoggirls (Dec 5, 2009)

congrats to renee adsitt and maze!! congrats to rita, too!! great weekend for the girls! and rita . . . what wonderful things said about renee, we love her bunches!


----------



## BowmanLake (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Ginny for use of your ranch, mr pres/ft marshall dennis, chef kim for the great food/excellent judges dinner+tailgate party, patty for the stories/derby marshall, scott, amy, randall, john- live gun, quinton-flyer +dead bird thrower, morgan-'throws like a girl' (beats most guys for distance and accuracy), greg+kathy, bob, i missed a lot of other people that helped us do our part in the derby. Good luck in your HT.
Tom


----------

